# WDJ Approved Dry Foods 2012



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Found this list of WDJ's approved dry foods for 2012 on the net. Thought I would share in case anyone is interested. Companies with an asterisk (*) are new on the list this year.
•Addiction Foods
•Ainsworth Pet Nutrition
•Annamaet Pet Foods
•Artemis Pet Foods
•Bench & Field Pet Foods
•Blue Buffalo Company
•Breeder's Choice Pet Foods
•Burns Pet Health
•Canidae Corp
•Canine Cavier Pet Foods
•Carna4 Inc *
•Castor & Pollux Pet Works
•Champion Pet Foods
•Darford International *
•Diamond Pet Products
•Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance
•Dogswell LLC
•Dr. Gary's Best Breed *
•Dr. Tim's Pet Food Company
•Drs. Foster & Smith
•Evanger's Dog & Cat Food Company
•Firstmate Pet Foods
•Fromm Family Foods
•Grandma Mae's Country Naturals *
•Hi-Tek Rations *
•Horizon Pet Nutrition
•Kent Nutrition Group
•Lincoln Biotech
•Lotus Natural Food
•Merrick Pet Care
•Midwestern Pet Foods
•Mulligan Stew Pet Food
•Natura Pet Products
•Nature's Variety
•Omnipro Pet Foods
•Perfect Health Diet Products
•Pet Chef Express
•Petcurean Pet Nutrition
•PetGuard *
•Pet Valu
•Precise Pet Products
•SmartPak Canine
•Three Dog Bakery *
•Solid Gold Health Products for Pets
•Tuffy's Pet Foods
•Verus Pet Foods
•Vet's Choice *
•Wellpet


WDJ also included Hallmarks of Quality:
•Lots of animal protein at the top of the ingredient list
•A named animal protein
•An animal protein meal in a supporting role when a fresh meat is the first ingredient
•Whole vegetables, fruits, and grains
•A "best-by" date that is at least six months away


And a list of things you don't want:
•Meat by-products or poultry by-products
•A generic fat source (e.g., "animal fat")
•Added sweeteners
•Artificial colors, flavors, or preservatives (e.g., BHA, BHT, ethoxyquin)


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Darford actually came out with a new food here "Zero-G" and it looks pretty decent..

Fish formula:
Sardines, Whitefish, Menhaden Fish Meal (naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols), Whitefish Meal (naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols), Peas, Buckwheat, Chickpeas, Lentils, Flax Seed, Salmon Oil (naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols), Pea Starch, Brewers Yeast, Tomato Pomace, Salmon Meal (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Salmon, Mysis Shrimp, Sunflower Oil, Alfalfa, Natural Flavours, DL-Methionine, Vitamins (DL-Alpha Tocopherol (source of vitamin E), Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Thiamine Mononitrate (vitamin B1), Folic acid), Salt, Choline Chloride, Chelated Minerals (Iron Proteinate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Sodium Selenite, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulphate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate), Kelp, Chicory Root, Probiotics: Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Rosehips, Blueberries, Bilberries, Rosemary Extract

Chicken/turkey formula:
Turkey, Chicken, Chicken Meal (naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols), Turkey Meal (naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols), Peas, Buckwheat†, Lentils Chickpeas, Pea Starch, Flax Seed, Poultry Fat (naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols), Brewer’s Yeast, Mysis Shrimp, Salmon Meal (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Sunflower Oil, Tomato Pomace, Alfalfa, Natural Flavors, DL-Methionine, Vitamins (DL-Alpha Tocopherol (source of Vitamin E), Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid) Salt, Choline Chloride, Minerals (Iron Proteinate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulphate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate), Kelp, Chicory Root, Probiotics: Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Rosehips, Blueberries, Bilberries,Rosemary Extract.

Both are 30/15 foods. Never seen them before a few weeks ago


----------

